
Electrons May Well Be Conscious - nnx
http://nautil.us/blog/electrons-may-very-well-be-conscious
======
aiscapehumanity
Doesn't make any sense to me to call such rudimentary objects, electrons,
conscious just because essentially they can't make sense of their chance
interactions so they think it's not chance, huh? Even in the Orch-Or theory it
depends on multiple units of complex structures(Mt) for which a magnitude of
quantum events work on. But individual particles with a level of mental does
not make sense to me.

------
gus_massa
If you use a definition of conscious that is so wide, you can also use a wide
definition of alive and say that electrons are alive.

